# Pellet Stove Installation Question: RE: Pricing



## juliez (Apr 29, 2012)

We went to a local Harman dealer to purchase a P38 Pellet stove. We were pretty sold on the model before going, because it is well-rated, simple, and will serve our needs well. When we went to the show-room, we spoke w/ a sales-rep who told us that the stove would cost $2359, an outside air kit and parts would cost $61, and installation would be $625.He gave us a* total quote of $3045 installed*.

We got the site inspection done, and (after we paid $95), they came back with a *quote of $4180.* They upped the price on the stove to $2419, added a whole bunch of other parts, and basically ended up adding $1000 to the original quote.

My question is, where do we go from here? Is this a reasonable price ($4180)? Also, it bothers us that they increased the price so much from the original quote.

FYI: Only about 2 weeks passed between the original quote in the showroom and the site installation and subsequent quote.

Thank you!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Apr 29, 2012)

Sounds fishy...I would find another dealer and get aquote from them


----------



## imacman (Apr 29, 2012)

juliez said:


> .....they came back with a *quote of $4180.* They upped the price on the stove to $2419, added a whole bunch of other parts, and basically ended up adding $1000 to the original quote.
> 
> My question is, where do we go from here? .......


 
My first question is, what was the dealers "reason" for the price increase?? What were the " whole bunch of other parts"??

IMO, the first price they gave you should be the ONLY price.


----------



## smoke show (Apr 29, 2012)

Seems shady.

Find a dealer with good service, then decide.

Theres been some complaints lately of people not being able to get warranty parts.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Apr 29, 2012)

Was the difference in what was needed to do the install more piping because a straight out wasn't possible in your case.

Much more information is needed.

Did you get the first quote on paper or was it the waving of hands by a sales man?


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 29, 2012)

The Harman website has the stove at 2419. You getting a hearth pad, OAK kit, and depending on how much pipe you need should be around 3400 for a base stove with no detail on it. Sounds fishy. 

Had a p61a installed in January for a little bit more than the second price they quoted you for a p38.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 29, 2012)

Pre survey quote vs survey quote. Put up photos of where the stove is going to be installed, inside and out, we can help you.


----------



## mepellet (Apr 29, 2012)

run!


----------



## Defiant (Apr 29, 2012)

mepellet said:


> run!


Like hell


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 29, 2012)

Im guessing he didnt add the Pellet Vent. The $625 install wont cover the PL Vent.

I dont think it should be $1,000 for venting. Unless your going up 2 stories inside the building/home.

Pics will help, as noted above.


----------



## juliez (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you for the responses so far. The initial estimate was hand-written by the sales rep when we first visited the store. We ordered the $95 site inspection based on the quoted price.

First, they added some extra piping because we wanted to vent out an existing AC wall unit opening. This is approximately 5-6 feet up. The cost for the additional piping is understandable.

PRICING GIVEN FOR PARTS:
$2419 for stove (no reason given for increase from quote.)
$63 for outside air vent
$64 for wall thimble
$35 for adaptor pellet 4" to pipe
$58 for 2X6" pipe inside
$109 for 4" to 3" T for cleanout
$68 for 12" pipe


As far as other parts, we do not need a hearth pad because the stove will be installed on existing ceramic tile.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 29, 2012)

juliez said:


> Thank you for the responses so far. The initial estimate was hand-written by the sales rep when we first visited the store. We ordered the $95 site inspection based on the quoted price.
> 
> First, they added some extra piping because we wanted to vent out an existing AC wall unit opening. This is approximately 5-6 feet up. The cost for the additional piping is understandable.
> 
> ...


Stove price for new is great otherwise prices seem somewhat inline except $68 for a 12" pipe.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Apr 29, 2012)

What is this 6" pipe stuff????   Your list isn't making any sense.

And the labor charge for the install is?

I'd remind them about the original price quoted for the stove, then I'd find out all about the place and its service record.

Unless you plan on doing all of your service work, you pick a dealer based upon their reputation for service after the sale.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 29, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> What is this 6" pipe stuff????   Your list isn't making any sense.
> 
> And the labor charge for the install is?
> 
> ...



I agree with Smokey and Defiant?  The Vent sizing??? And vent Make-up?

You want to go through existing hole? Are they filling the void in the wall?


----------



## juliez (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, will post more when we receive actual written quotation. This quote was given over the phone today. I believe the 6" dimension was length. We were told an install charge of $625.

We are filling the void in the wall from the AC unit. The pipe vent  will go up and out through the opening from the AC unit which is 5+ feet up the wall.

I am not sure about the service record for the dealer. We are new to this, and were finding dealers through the Harman website. This dealer happened to be close to our home.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds like you need to ask him some questions, Why didn't you find out the reason for he price increase when you were given the estimate?


----------



## juliez (Apr 30, 2012)

My husband asked and no reason was given other than that the first quote wasn't accurate.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 30, 2012)

juliez said:


> My husband asked and no reason was given other than that the first quote wasn't accurate.


 

Then I would find another dealer!


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 30, 2012)

yea, I think I agree.....would price with another local dealer.....sometimes you do run into unexpected issues that can vary the price, but at over $1000 bucks?! Well, thats alot......get another quote, from someone else.


----------



## Justin M (Apr 30, 2012)

juliez said:


> When we went to the show-room, we spoke w/ a sales-rep who told us that the stove would cost $2359
> They upped the price on the stove to $2419


 
FYI, Harman had a price increase.  The MSRP of the Accentra insert that I am buying has gone up $40 since I got a quote 2 months ago.  However, my dealer is honoring the originally quoted price.


----------



## smoke show (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm surprised they could even give an estimate without a site evaluation.

just sayin.


----------



## silverfox103 (Apr 30, 2012)

I see a red flag "right off the bat".  The $95 site installation fee is a rip off.  I have had 2 installs and they came out both times, no charge.  My last install, less than a year ago was $625.

I bought a P68, which is a few notches about the P38 pricewise.  It was installed for $4000, it was 4 years ago, but still................  The P38 is a great stove, but that dealer is doing you no favor; walk away and find someone else.

Tom C.


----------



## Chain (Apr 30, 2012)

I just had a P61A installed for $4120.....Although my dealer used my existing venting.  Still, the second price quoted to you seems high to me.


----------



## smwilliamson (Apr 30, 2012)

juliez said:


> We went to a local Harman dealer to purchase a P38 Pellet stove. We were pretty sold on the model before going, because it is well-rated, simple, and will serve our needs well. When we went to the show-room, we spoke w/ a sales-rep who told us that the stove would cost $2359, an outside air kit and parts would cost $61, and installation would be $625.He gave us a* total quote of $3045 installed*.
> 
> We got the site inspection done, and (after we paid $95), they came back with a *quote of $4180.* They upped the price on the stove to $2419, added a whole bunch of other parts, and basically ended up adding $1000 to the original quote.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they didn't quote enough for the OAK the first time ($61) is not enough to cover the cost if it is the pass-through and maybe they need more venting than they previously quoted.


----------



## smwilliamson (Apr 30, 2012)

silverfox103 said:


> I see a red flag "right off the bat". The $95 site installation fee is a rip off. I have had 2 installs and they came out both times, no charge. My last install, less than a year ago was $625.
> 
> I bought a P68, which is a few notches about the P38 pricewise. It was installed for $4000, it was 4 years ago, but still................ The P38 is a great stove, but that dealer is doing you no favor; walk away and find someone else.
> 
> Tom C.


Rip off? I charge $195.00 for a site evaluation, then again, I don't have a profit to compensate for the visit built into a stove...I do not sell stoves...much.

I have a rep for doing things right. So, do I give away my consulting time? I think all dealers should charge for site visits. It may actually make them do some work


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 30, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Rip off? I charge $195.00 for a site evaluation, then again, I don't have a profit to compensate for the visit built into a stove...I do not sell stoves...much.
> 
> I have a rep for doing things right. So, do I give away my consulting time? I think all dealers should charge for site visits. It may actually make them do some work


 
That's great if you can get the fee...Might be easier to build it into the price and if someone is installing themselves you can cut $200.00 off the price and they will think they are getting a deal!  Personally, I would walk away from any dealer that wanted to charge me for a site evaluation.


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Apr 30, 2012)

Where i work we charge Free site visits, but with that being said it is very sad when you spend a good hour to two at a person's house give them the quote then never hear from them again. And when you drive by a month or so later there is a stove sitting there


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 30, 2012)

AbetterChimneynm said:


> Where i work we charge Free site visits, but with that being said it is very sad when you spend a good hour to two at a person's house give them the quote then never hear from them again. And when you drive by a month or so later there is a stove sitting there


 

Yeah...That has to suck!


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Apr 30, 2012)

I ment to say we don't charge for a site visit, But none the less it is depressing to tell a person a price show them where the stove should go what kind of venting etc, then they go to a hardware store or somewhere else with your info and get the stove there


----------



## silverfox103 (Apr 30, 2012)

What are you guys talking about?  An hour or two for a site visit?  I don't think so.  Before the visit, the customer has been to the store, with the help of the staff, figured out what stove he needs or wants.  If they spend more than 20 minutes for a site visit, well I'll give them a half hour, I'd have to question whether they know what they're doing.  Here are the places it can go, can't put it here, and this is what we have to do to vent it.  Do you want a pad?  Done, no messaging necessary.

Tom C.


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (May 1, 2012)

Well most of the time the customer has questions, (And since we live in a small town where everyone knows everyone there is catching up to do) I try not to be rude and listen to the stories they tell, and answer all the questions......


----------



## Lousyweather (May 1, 2012)

smoke show said:


> I'm surprised they could even give an estimate without a site evaluation.
> 
> just sayin.


 

very common, smoke.


----------



## Lousyweather (May 1, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Rip off? I charge $195.00 for a site evaluation, then again, I don't have a profit to compensate for the visit built into a stove...I do not sell stoves...much.
> 
> I have a rep for doing things right. So, do I give away my consulting time? I think all dealers should charge for site visits. It may actually make them do some work


 
I know this will be unpopular with many here, but I will say it, in support of Scott and other folks in the industry who frequent here. Most stove dealers and service folks exist, like many of you, to make money, me included. If you actually calculated what we do for free, I think it would be a real eyeopener for alot of folks (time spent here, for instance, or on the phone with folks who "have a few questions"). Time is the one thing that we cannot create more of. Unfortunately, what often tends to happen with a free site evaluation is the homeowner takes the info, does the job themselves with a stove from the competition, and you get nada. (this happens ALOT) Our time has to be worth something, and if we dont put a price on it, neither will the customer. Do you realize that its likely more difficult to find qualified and knowledgeable stove techs than it is to find a heart surgeon? And they sure as heck dont work for free. Think about it. And they dont do house calls. I know, I know, folks are going to say that heart surgeon went to school for 12 years, had alot of training, etc, but that heart surgeon isnt going to fix your stove. The outcome of a poor tech or heart surgeon could, oddly, be the same (death), although I submit that the heart surgeon, in doing a poor job, isnt going to burn your house down or hurt your loved ones.

What we do, is charge for the site evaluation, with that amount refundable in full upon the sale of the stove. If we dont sell the stove, ok, then we have been paid for our time (consultation). If they do buy it from us, then great, its taken off the slip.

I guess I am a bit confused as to why people wont pay a fair price for a service call, when most everyone still has a family to feed, bills to pay, etc.

I like Scott's ideology. When you call him, he tells you up front what it will cost, pulls no punches. So, at that point, knowing what he will charge to come out to your place, you either agree to pay it, or you decide to pursue other avenues of solving your problem. A question for Scott tho, would be, does he collect in advance for his work, and if not, how do you avoid the customer haggling over price after you fixed his unit?

flame on, people!


----------



## MCPO (May 2, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Rip off? I charge $195.00 for a site evaluation, then again, I don't have a profit to compensate for the visit built into a stove...I do not sell stoves...much.
> 
> I have a rep for doing things right. So, do I give away my consulting time? I think all dealers should charge for site visits. It may actually make them do some work


 
Not a good way to build a reputation in my area. I was an electrical contractor for many years and none of us in any related construction businesses ever charged for site visits or estimates. Calling it consulting time is a cover up for trying to get paid for what is simply part of doing business.  Discussing a potential sale with a potential customer and visiting his site for estimating a stove installation should be a part of the cost of running a business and I`d RUN if  a local dealer wanted to charge me for it.  The fact that he wanted to charge me for a site visit would send up a red flag that I could probably expect an exhorbitant figure in his quotation.
   Obviously when the installation site is far outside city limits or out in the boondocks , a nominal fee might be justifiable , and even a cheapskate like myself would understand that .


----------



## saladdin (May 2, 2012)

Master Chief PO said:


> Not a good way to build a reputation in my area. I was an electrical contractor for many years and none of us in any related construction businesses ever charged for site visits or estimates. Calling it consulting time is a cover up for trying to get paid for what is simply part of doing business. Discussing a potential sale with a potential customer and visiting his site for estimating a stove installation should be a part of the cost of running a business and I`d RUN if a local dealer wanted to charge me for it. The fact that he wanted to charge me for a site visit would send up a red flag that I could probably expect an exhorbitant figure in his quotation.
> Obviously when the installation site is far outside city limits or out in the boondocks , a nominal fee might be justifiable , and even a cheapskate like myself would understand that .


 

Same here. No plumber, electrician, lawn guys etc... charge for an estimate/bid/site eval (whatever you want to call it). This could be a location thing also.

My stove guy came by the other day at 1830 to look at my stove. His words "Sorry you are having an issue. I'll check it out." He will get all of my business.

Now I'm not talking driving 50 miles out of your way but I don't understand why business guys don't use the site visit time to actually sell the product to the home owner. I'm not a business owner, so what the heck do I know.

By the way, cab50 with hearth pad, install labor, install parts and 1 ton of pellets was 1,974 total. Oh and I am vented straight out a brick wall not sure if that is cheaper or not.


----------



## saladdin (May 2, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> I know this will be unpopular with many here, but I will say it, in support of Scott and other folks in the industry who frequent here. Most stove dealers and service folks exist, like many of you, to make money, me included. If you actually calculated what we do for free, I think it would be a real eyeopener for alot of folks (time spent here, for instance, or on the phone with folks who "have a few questions"). Time is the one thing that we cannot create more of. Unfortunately, what often tends to happen with a free site evaluation is the homeowner takes the info, does the job themselves with a stove from the competition, and you get nada. (this happens ALOT) Our time has to be worth something, and if we dont put a price on it, neither will the customer. Do you realize that its likely more difficult to find qualified and knowledgeable stove techs than it is to find a heart surgeon? And they sure as heck dont work for free. Think about it. And they dont do house calls. I know, I know, folks are going to say that heart surgeon went to school for 12 years, had alot of training, etc, but that heart surgeon isnt going to fix your stove. The outcome of a poor tech or heart surgeon could, oddly, be the same (death), although I submit that the heart surgeon, in doing a poor job, isnt going to burn your house down or hurt your loved ones.
> 
> What we do, is charge for the site evaluation, with that amount refundable in full upon the sale of the stove. If we dont sell the stove, ok, then we have been paid for our time (consultation). If they do buy it from us, then great, its taken off the slip.
> 
> ...


 
I don't get where you think so much of your time is doing things for free. If you did that much free work you would be out of business.  I'm not a business guy but I would think that people calling with "A few questions" are potential customers or return customers. Some you get a return on investment (time) others you don't.

So if I called you and asked "I am looking at buying a pellet stove. How do they work?" You would hang up on me or charge by the minute?

What is a fair price for a service call? Not being an ass, this is a legit question because mine charges nothing and he is the only dealer within 50 miles (quasi-monopoly I guess you could say).

Why should a customer pay a service call if the reason they are calling is a problem with the stove and installation that you did?

Nothing wrong with saying up front, "My service calls are $195." That's fine. That's more then fair way to do business.


----------



## Lousyweather (May 2, 2012)

saladdin said:


> I don't get where you think so much of your time is doing things for free. If you did that much free work you would be out of business. I'm not a business guy but I would think that people calling with "A few questions" are potential customers or return customers. Some you get a return on investment (time) others you don't.
> 
> So if I called you and asked "I am looking at buying a pellet stove. How do they work?" You would hang up on me or charge by the minute?
> 
> ...


 
Good points, Saladdin! I guess maybe it might be hard to understand unless you actually see what occurs. I will do my best to try and explain it, although, it might be hard to communicate, or "get", unless you do this all the time. Most of what Im talking about here is non-warrantee work, stuff like stoves past the manufacturer's warrantee, etc. As for not having a business background, I think it still makes sense, you just might not have a full grasp on what it costs to be in business these days, but, maybe you do......evenso, I'll give it a shot, at what I understand is my own peril!

As for answering SALES questions, certainly, not a big deal, we all do it, and I agree it IS a part of doing business. Answering questions as to why a stove wont run, for example (and this is VERY, VERY common), is another matter. You can answer general questions, have you checked this or that, is the stove clean, etc. At some point, you cannot fix a unit over the phone, due to the fact it is actually broken or the owner lacks the ability to actually fix it due to lack of mechanical prowess, etc. . A few questions, sure, but 2-4 hours out of an 8 hour day?, no (and really not an exxageration). At some point, the rubber has to meet the road. I am sure you will allow that vehicles cost money, employees cost ALOT of money, and then there is insurance, repairs, fuel, taxes, etc. Now, I can either mark my retail prices of stoves and parts up, making everyone pay more, or, I can charge for service......otherwise, youre right, you find out at the end of the year that you busted your a$$ and youve made no money, or lost money. Then, well, you wont be around very long. The road is littered these days with companies that "no longer are in business" for one reason or another. We have been around, well, since just after the Civil War, so, I think our longevity isnt an issue.

Why should someone pay for a service call for a unit we installed or sold? Well, because beyond warrantee, its mechanical, and mechanical things break, either due to part failure or lack of maintenance. Back at you. Why should I fix your unit (for free) if it breaks due to your lack of maintenance? That stove isnt running due to the fact its dirty. I should have to eat that? Isnt it easier to tell them when they call on the phone that if its a warranted issue, it will be free, but if the stove isnt running because YOU failed to maintain it, and I get out there to fix it, and actually DO fix it, I should be reimbursed for my time and effort, by you. I fail to see that as difficult to understand. I know everyone expects it should be free, because Im a nice guy, and its a cost of doing business, and if I do it just this one time, I'll have a customer for life, but the cold, hard reality is that it just is not economically viable to do.

I do agree too, Saladdin, that full disclosure is the best route for anyone here. If you are going to charge a service charge, tell the customer up front, tell them how much it will be AHEAD of time, as if there is any difference in ideologies, then that can be decided PRIOR to driving all the way over there......if we cant come to an agreement, then, the customer can get someone else, someone who will come out for free, but I dont think they will be doing that for long.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 2, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> Good points, Saladdin! I guess maybe it might be hard to understand unless you actually see what occurs. I will do my best to try and explain it, although, it might be hard to communicate, or "get", unless you do this all the time. Most of what Im talking about here is non-warrantee work, stuff like stoves past the manufacturer's warrantee, etc. As for not having a business background, I think it still makes sense, you just might not have a full grasp on what it costs to be in business these days, but, maybe you do......evenso, I'll give it a shot, at what I understand is my own peril!
> 
> As for answering SALES questions, certainly, not a big deal, we all do it, and I agree it IS a part of doing business. Answering questions as to why a stove wont run, for example (and this is VERY, VERY common), is another matter. You can answer general questions, have you checked this or that, is the stove clean, etc. At some point, you cannot fix a unit over the phone, due to the fact it is actually broken or the owner lacks the ability to actually fix it due to lack of mechanical prowess, etc. . A few questions, sure, but 2-4 hours out of an 8 hour day?, no (and really not an exxageration). At some point, the rubber has to meet the road. I am sure you will allow that vehicles cost money, employees cost ALOT of money, and then there is insurance, repairs, fuel, taxes, etc. Now, I can either mark my retail prices of stoves and parts up, making everyone pay more, or, I can charge for service......otherwise, youre right, you find out at the end of the year that you busted your a$$ and youve made no money, or lost money. Then, well, you wont be around very long. The road is littered these days with companies that "no longer are in business" for one reason or another. We have been around, well, since just after the Civil War, so, I think our longevity isnt an issue.
> 
> ...


 

I will agree that on a service call dealers should charge a fee, My issue is with the fee for a sales consultation.  If you have a better product, you should want to come to my house and sell me on your stores brand of choice.  Tell me why your's is better and how your install guy is the best...etc.  Personally, I never look at price as the only issue when buying, If one dealer is willing to put his time on the table to help me, then he will most likely get my business.


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (May 2, 2012)

We try and group people in the area if we are headed out of town for service call which does not always work, but we service 100 miles in every direction.....If we cant group people we still won't charge a service call...(Price of doing business in a small town i guess) the only way i will charge a service call is if i go to a customer's house and check out the stove tell em whats wrong with it and they say they don't want it fixed then i charge $39 for my visit (which if i am driving 2+ hours is a loss of money for me but o well)


----------



## smwilliamson (May 3, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> I know this will be unpopular with many here, but I will say it, in support of Scott and other folks in the industry who frequent here. Most stove dealers and service folks exist, like many of you, to make money, me included. If you actually calculated what we do for free, I think it would be a real eyeopener for alot of folks (time spent here, for instance, or on the phone with folks who "have a few questions"). Time is the one thing that we cannot create more of. Unfortunately, what often tends to happen with a free site evaluation is the homeowner takes the info, does the job themselves with a stove from the competition, and you get nada. (this happens ALOT) Our time has to be worth something, and if we dont put a price on it, neither will the customer. Do you realize that its likely more difficult to find qualified and knowledgeable stove techs than it is to find a heart surgeon? And they sure as heck dont work for free. Think about it. And they dont do house calls. I know, I know, folks are going to say that heart surgeon went to school for 12 years, had alot of training, etc, but that heart surgeon isnt going to fix your stove. The outcome of a poor tech or heart surgeon could, oddly, be the same (death), although I submit that the heart surgeon, in doing a poor job, isnt going to burn your house down or hurt your loved ones.
> 
> What we do, is charge for the site evaluation, with that amount refundable in full upon the sale of the stove. If we dont sell the stove, ok, then we have been paid for our time (consultation). If they do buy it from us, then great, its taken off the slip.
> 
> ...


Truth be told, I do not get many folks at all that "haggle" over the price. I like to control the situation by being up front with people. This is why I do not estimate repair work, ever. It is what it is; my service fee for showing up and working for 1.5 hrs, plus my hourly if it goes over that, plus whatever parts are. My truck is equipped with just about everything I need to fix whatever, but if I have to return, there is a fee for that too. All stated up front.

The key here is to remain in business. To do that you need to make a profit, otherwise you go out of business and nobody gets help. It's not so uncommon for me to go to a repair and hand folks a bill for $647.00. Did that yesterday. And they are happy to pay it.....but there is a better way, its called a service plan. The prices for those are set. They happen when its convenient for me and people get the preemptive service that avoids the 600+ dollar repair. It also keeps customers loyal, brings in revenue during the slowest months when cash flow usually disappears. Sold nearly 400 plans in the past month. That's just shy of $120,000.00 to get me through until the season kicks in again in July.

I'm happy yo consult with any of you about how I work if it would help your hearth business.


----------



## Lousyweather (May 3, 2012)

we charge a flat fee for labor for a non-warrantee repair. As long as you are in our service area, it doesnt matter how long we are there, 15 minutes or 8 hours. So, that way, the customer knows what the cost is, plus whatever the parts are. The only issue is when you get there, fix the unit, and they refuse to pay......not quite sure of the best way to handle THAT, other than the time and expense of court, or ruining someones credit rating (they usually dont care about that).....


----------



## smwilliamson (May 3, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> we charge a flat fee for labor for a non-warrantee repair. As long as you are in our service area, it doesnt matter how long we are there, 15 minutes or 8 hours. So, that way, the customer knows what the cost is, plus whatever the parts are. The only issue is when you get there, fix the unit, and they refuse to pay......not quite sure of the best way to handle THAT, other than the time and expense of court, or ruining someones credit rating (they usually dont care about that).....


Preauthorize a credit card, if they refuse to pay, you can let the merchant services dept go to bat for you. I cannot imagine that you run into this very often, do you? Also, never leave a house without payment. I ran into this once where a customer wanted me to bill them and I said no and told my guys they were not allowed to leave the parts installed without payment.

From time to time I run into renters. They call for service and then want me to hunt down the landlord for payment. That also doesn't fly in my book. We now ask a series of questions to find out whether they own or rent without directly making them feel bad. Renters are required to leave a CC on file nowadays.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 3, 2012)

Aside from the on-going dispute over site evaluation fees, let's not lose sight of the fact that the OP said he's NOT using a hearth pad because he's going over ceramic tile. What's under that ceramic tile? Plywood or MDF? If so, that's not going to fly, IMHO.
As a reference, I had two stoves installed into existing fireplaces along with custom cutting/fitting of one surround for a total of $900 with the chimney relines at about 17 feet each.  And they had a 1 1/2 hour drive each way.


----------



## Eatonpcat (May 4, 2012)

tjnamtiw said:


> Aside from the on-going dispute over site evaluation fees, let's not lose sight of the fact that the OP said he's NOT using a hearth pad because he's going over ceramic tile. What's under that ceramic tile? Plywood or MDF? If so, that's not going to fly, IMHO.
> As a reference, I had two stoves installed into existing fireplaces along with custom cutting/fitting of one surround for a total of $900 with the chimney relines at about 17 feet each. And they had a 1 1/2 hour drive each way.


 
His price may be fair, but the OP said the installer/retailer did not give them a reason for the increase.  That would be my reason for telling him to get out and stay out!



> My husband asked and no reason was given other than that the first quote wasn't accurate


----------



## Lousyweather (May 7, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Preauthorize a credit card, if they refuse to pay, you can let the merchant services dept go to bat for you. I cannot imagine that you run into this very often, do you? Also, never leave a house without payment. I ran into this once where a customer wanted me to bill them and I said no and told my guys they were not allowed to leave the parts installed without payment.
> 
> From time to time I run into renters. They call for service and then want me to hunt down the landlord for payment. That also doesn't fly in my book. We now ask a series of questions to find out whether they own or rent without directly making them feel bad. Renters are required to leave a CC on file nowadays.


 I'll PM you, Scott


----------

